# Musique en streaming (wifi) et gratuit?



## Cpt Bartok (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ma question est la suivante : utilisateur d'un iPad 3, je me demande pourquoi j'arrive à écouter de la musique (avec pub) en utilisant l'appli spotify (= deezer) sur mon pc tous les soirs, et pourquoi je n'arriverai pas à faire de même sur mon iPad à l'intérieur de mon appartement (je précise, pas sur le 3G) en utilisant mon réseau WiFi...

D'après ce que je comprends, pour le même usage, je serai obligé de payer un abonnement mensuel de 10.
Je répète qu'il ne s'agit que d'un usage à domicile sur réseau Wifi...

Je trouve que l'utilisation de mp3&co est un peu dépassée, et rédhibitoire, si  bien que je n'ai quasiment plus aucune musique "matérielle" sur mon ordinateur depuis que je connais ce type de possibilité (spotify, deezer...)

Est-ce que je me trompe, ou y a t-il moyen?


----------



## Oizo (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Eh oui c'est gratuit sur PC ou Mac, mais sur iPod, iPhone, iPad, ou autre appareil mobile, un abonnement est nécessaire même en wifi... C'est commercial.


----------

